# How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7?



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

_*Hello to all new Audi Q7 owners!*_
First things first: *Congratulations on your new SUV!!!* - no doubt, a great car with cool new features. However, I am still trying to decide, whether to purchase the Q7 4.2 Premium or the Touareg V10 TDI...
I have talked to several sales guys on the West Coast in CA and while some are saying they will not give any discount, I have heard a few giving a few bucks off.
*How much have you been able to get off the MSRP?*
Are there any special circumstances you would like to name, such as _'I purchased 3 Audis at the same dealership before'_ or _'I showed the sales guy a check with $xxx.xx less than MSRP and he took it'_ or _'Paid cash, no trade-in'_.
*Thanks folks for responding!*
Hopefully we can get some more people on this forum soon, especially new Audi Q7 owners!


*How much have you been able to get off the MSRP?*


_Modified by wkaml at 1:47 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*

The negative thing about living on the West Coast, especially CA, is that it is one of the best Audi markets in the world. As such, demand for the 4.2 Q7 Premium is VERY high....many dealers are still selling over MSRP on ordered units. 
One of the best things to do is to contact dealers out of state and try to deal with them.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_One of the best things to do is to contact dealers out of state and try to deal with them.

Thanks for the feedback! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any advise on what states might be better than others? And how would somebody get some size information on the dealships? - Typically, I'd expect the bigger the dealer the more of a chance for a discount you got, right? 
Not a lot of activity in this Q7 forum overall. I am somewhat surprised. Maybe the Audi Q7 clientele is not too much in getting info of the Net but rather just puts down the money and buys?!


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*

I would actually contend that some of the smaller dealerships might be better to deal with since they are the ones with cars that can't move them.
Actually, closer to you is an Audi dealership in Monterey that my dealership have been buying new cars from their inventory because they don't sell that many cars. Give them a shot....


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (JLoh)*

You must be referring to that dealership:
Audi Monterey Peninsula
1340 Fremont Blvd.
Seaside, CA 93955
I will see if they got some nice Premiums in stock.
Thanks!


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*

Any luck? If you want, PM me and I'll try to help you locate a specific config if you have one in mind and tell you where it is.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (JLoh)*

I am a salesperson at Audi North Scottsdale in Phoenix and we have the same problem that everyone else has with the Premium 4.2 *no one has them*.
I would not expect any discount on any Premium 4.2 unless you were to find one in the midwest, but then shipping would cancel out the discount.
We have not discounted any Q7 sold yet (50 and counting) 4.2 or 3.6. They are a very hot car and will continue to be so for many months to come.
On a $50-$60k car, is a $1000 discount really going to matter that much in the long run?
I also highly doubt that a dealer will discount the new V10 TDI T-reg unless you are buying a used one.
What options are you looking for? I can gladly help you out as i do have some Premium 4.2's inbound in the month of October and November.
Send me an IM.


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 10:14 AM 10/3/2006_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*

On AudiWorld several people have said they paid $500 over invoice...


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_On AudiWorld several people have said they paid $500 over invoice...

Well if someone said it on the intranets, it must be true...


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (TRegKnowItAll)*

I'll be able to chime in on this next week. Maybe we can end the MSRP syndrome.


----------



## Lindeman72 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (Spidee)*

Surely everyone understands that it makes a big difference if you have a trade-in. If the dealer gets an extra $2-3K from you used vehicle, naturally they can use this with the pricing of new one.
Point being that you can not often compare prices one on one, it's about the overall deal, are you using financing etc.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (Lindeman72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lindeman72* »_ If the dealer gets an extra $2-3K from you used vehicle, naturally they can use this with the pricing of new one.
.

When will people understand that how much money a dealer makes on your trade in is A) of no concern to you since that's what we do, and B) has no bearing on the deal you are being offered on the car you are buying.
They are two separate transactions.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*

$800 over invoice at two dealers. Actual invoice shown at both dealers.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_$800 over invoice at two dealers. Actual invoice shown at both dealers.

You looking to replace your Touareg? or just window shopping?


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (TRegKnowItAll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRegKnowItAll* »_
When will people understand that how much money a dealer makes on your trade in is A) of no concern to you since that's what we do, and B) has no bearing on the deal you are being offered on the car you are buying.
They are two separate transactions.

Your above statement is exactly the reason people dislike dealing with dealers. If my bottom end is affected< I certainly want to know whats in it for you, considering you already know how much you will be "skinning" me. My finances are all laid out, meanwhile you have the "none of your business" attitude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I hope next time you have a sale you say the above line to your customer


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (StoicDude)*

Actually we say it to customers all the time.
The used car department is not new Audi sales. I have no concern with how much they make on your trade.
If you don't want to be "skinned" then sell the car yourself. If you trade, expect the dealer is going to make a profit on it.


----------



## navelkist (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (TRegKnowItAll)*

I can get supplier or vw/audi friends and family discount + 1000 auto show cash back. That's about 6000 off a Q7 3.6 Premium.


----------



## navelkist (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (TRegKnowItAll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRegKnowItAll* »_When will people understand that how much money a dealer makes on your trade in is A) of no concern to you since that's what we do, and B) has no bearing on the deal you are being offered on the car you are buying.
They are two separate transactions.

Your're wrong - "Trading-in may also offer a tax advantage if you are buying a vehicle at the same time. In most states, according to dealers and regional authorities contacted by MSN Autos, when your car is taken in trade you only pay sales tax on the difference in cost between its trade-in value and the price of the new car. For example, if a dealer gives you $10,000 on your trade-in and the purchase price of the car you are buying is $25,000, you'll only be required to pay sales tax on the $15,000 difference between the two amounts. In states with a high sales tax, this benefit can help narrow the difference between trade-in value and private party price."


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (navelkist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navelkist* »_
Your're wrong - "Trading-in may also offer a tax advantage if you are buying a vehicle at the same time. In most states, according to dealers and regional authorities contacted by MSN Autos, when your car is taken in trade you only pay sales tax on the difference in cost between its trade-in value and the price of the new car. [...]"

Do you know by any chance if this is the case in California as well?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_I'll be able to chime in on this next week. Maybe we can end the MSRP syndrome.









Did you end up purchasing the Q7? Any luck on the discount?
In general, has anything changed over the past 5 months since the first posting of this discussion? Just wondering if supply has caught up with sales. I got a mailer from Audi regarding special finance programs for the 3.6l engine. Nothing for the 4.2 yet. Anyways, I'd really like to wait for the Diesel. Any date yet? Will we see the 08 this year (sometime soon eventually)?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
Did you end up purchasing the Q7? Any luck on the discount?
In general, has anything changed over the past 5 months since the first posting of this discussion? Just wondering if supply has caught up with sales. I got a mailer from Audi regarding special finance programs for the 3.6l engine. Nothing for the 4.2 yet. Anyways, I'd really like to wait for the Diesel. Any date yet? Will we see the 08 this year (sometime soon eventually)?

We picked up our 4.2 Premium 2 months ago and were able to negotiate $750 over invoice for it without too much trouble. TDI model has been confirmed by Audi to be arriving by late 2008: Audi Press Release


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (mml7)*

"Expected to hit in late 2008" Is that like the iPod adapter that was "expected to ship in fall 05 that didn't arrive till Summer 06?
Until it rolls onto the lot, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: How much discount were you able to get on your new Audi Q7? (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
Do you know by any chance if this is the case in California as well? 

Unfortunately no...


----------

